

Suicide Linux: Where typos do rm -rf / - makmanalp
http://qntm.org/suicide

======
jonaphin
Haha, a bit too hardcore, but I'm sure some of us will appreciate :)

On the topic: Short of a more elegant solution, Trash-cli or some similar tool
should be a default alias for rm in distros, in my opinion.

